# chrooted sftp server in the Jail



## Oko (Jun 25, 2015)

I have an OpenBSD chrooted sftp server used by our lab members to exchange the files with our collaborators/clients. The server is very lightly used and runs of an old Sun Blade 1000. Consequently it is an ideal candidate for my new "virtualization" project. Namely I acquired two 8-core Atom based machines with 32 GB of RAM and 2x2TB HDD on which I plan to run bunch of FreeBSD jails. Thus a two question.

People familiar with OpenBSD know that OpenBSD comes with a nice Perl script `adduser` which is fully customizable via /etc/adduser.conf. It is ideal for quickly creating uses with sftp login class and custom chroot home directory. I see that FreeBSD also has a shell script `adduser` which is front end for its command `pw`
It also looks customizable via /etc/adduser.conf. My question is if anybody who preferably had experience with both systems can share its knowledge with setting chrooted sftp server on FreeBSD machine in the Jail?


Note I am reading right now 

http://www.bsdnow.tv/tutorials/chroot-sftp

which seems OS agnostic.


----------



## priyadarshan (Jul 7, 2022)

The link above is now available here.


----------

